
Tim Fox Steps Down as Vert.x Project Lead - c-rack
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/vertx/yluLHXa5CRU
======
flatM
I've heard lots of good stories on Vert.x and was planning to give it a try.
This news makes me wonder if there's is something happening in the project.

